# 6 point



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

He’s still a six pointer


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Had a LARGE EIGHT POINT and a smaller six point traveling together since the first week in Feb. Two days ago they passed trough and the eight was minus one side while the six still had both sides. Today, the eight was "bald and the six still intact. Will be interesting to see how much longer the six will carry both side or maybe not drop them at all. I have seen bucks carrying both sides as late as May in the past.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

My older bucks are bald now. Some of the little guys are still sporting one or both sides.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Saw a pretty good buck the other day still sporting both sides...kinda surprised me.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I seen two bucks in metro park today both carrying full racks 8 pt n 6 pt the six had a much larger rack real tall wide


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

MagicMarker said:


> He’s still a six pointer
> View attachment 464435


That’s a big old fat boy. Should be a beast next year. Definitely a mature deer.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Yes sir...that's a stud for sure


----------



## Buckeye509 (Feb 18, 2021)

"FatBoy" is a good name for that buck.


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

Buckeye509 said:


> "FatBoy" is a good name for that buck.


Son called him Big Boy all season. He had three chances at him


----------



## Buckeye509 (Feb 18, 2021)

Well hopefully he will have another crack at him this upcoming season.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Here’s a few still carrying them as of last week
Sorry for three different posts but it always double posts them on me


----------

